# E COLLAR question please help



## huntertheduck (Dec 11, 2006)

whats up
im looking to buy an e collar for my duck dog 
i was looking at the DT H20-1820 
mostly because its not as expensive and its water proof and it comes with the vibrate (which i like)
but i heard that DT is not reliable.
has anyone had this collar??
worth it or not?

THANKS


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Can't say on that model, but the DT collar I had was junk, and their customer service was no better. I'd personally stay as far as possible from them. Look at TT, Dogtra, or Sportdog.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I love my DT collar. No issues and I have owned it for over 6 years now. I haven't even had to replace the battery yet. My buddies with TT have all had to have work done to their e-collars and those with DT's have done nothing to them yet.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just went with the Sporthunter 400 ....havent used it yet but the price was right for my situation right now .....so hopefully it works out well...it was recommended by a number of sales associates from a couple different stores....

clu__82


----------



## huntinhoss (Mar 26, 2007)

I usually just read this forum, but I had to register and give my two cents on this post. I bought a SportDog 1200 4 or 5 years ago to refine some things with my older, half trained springer.- pretty much the main reason I bought that one was because it was cheap! It always worked fine without problems. I got a new lab about a year and a half ago and started using the collar with him about six months ago. I'm doing a lot more training with him than I ever did with my springer. We're just getting through FF now and I've used the collar a ton in the past few months. We've gone through a reciever and two transmitters and SportDog has replaced them no questions, no cost. The last transmitter I asked about upgrading to the next level and they said they didn't have an upgrade program but had me talk to somebody else. They ended up upgrading at no cost. The 1200 was a pretty cheap version, but took a lot of beating and use. I just wanted to give a plug for the SportDog and their excellent service. They have introduced some new models in the last year or two and the upgrade model they sent me- SD-1800 definitely seems to be a great setup. I have buddies that use and like TT, but I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I appologize...in my last reply I said that I had purchased a Sporthunter 400 ....it actually is the SportDog 400 .....just to clear that up ...everything else that I said in the email was correct...again it came highly recommended for the price range and quality

clu__82


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a 2-dog model TT Classic 70 that I bought new about 5 years ago. It has 5 levels of stimulation and a tone feature. It has been a rock solid unit, but I have honestly only "shocked" my dog on the first 2 settings (maybe 15 times total) and have used the tone hundreds of times. The only problem is the transmitter and antenna are quite bulky.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

clu__82 said:


> I appologize...in my last reply I said that I had purchased a Sporthunter 400 ....it actually is the SportDog 400 .....just to clear that up ...everything else that I said in the email was correct...again it came highly recommended for the price range and quality
> 
> clu__82


Another vote for this one... I have the Sport Dog wetland hunter and its been bulletproof for two and a half yrs now! Great Collar


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am paid and becoming a new sponsor here and sell Dogtra and Tri-Tronics.I can get DT as well .I have had great experiance with all brands and Tri Tronics & Dogtra are my two tops and if interested I would be glad to give you a call,you could call me or we could communicate by PM or e-mail on what I would recommend.I would need more information before recommending one because they are a VERY important tool and it depends on alot of different circumstances like price,tempermant of dog etc..etc..


----------

